# Stuff I do to overcome SA



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

After messaging with another member we decided that it would be a good idea to set up a thread just about the stuff we do to overcome SA.

Everyone is free to post in here as well but only stuff that you actually do, please. None of those discussions about what could be, what should be and what might be.  Only actual efforts.

Today I went to a party. It was a get together from a social group I joined 4 weeks ago. It was a very relaxed evening, I met lots of new people, talked a lot and then some of us left the bar to get something to eat. We talked some more at the restaurant and when we returned it was midnight but the party had actually only got into swing.

I was tired and left about half an hour after that. I could have stayed on but I felt that I needed time to reflect on things and I didnt want to ruin the evening by messing up in the end. All in though 5 hours of socialising. We discussed meeting up again soon.

Tomorrow I will go to a concert if the wheather is ok. Some people from another group might join me. I will see. A girl from tonight asked me if she could come along so I might send her the details tomorrow.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Stuff I do to overcome SA:
1. Workout regularly and take care of my appearence
2. Call friends up and arrange to go out
3. Making small talk with new people
4. Tell myself in my head to speak louder
5. Keep up with people I know on facebook
6.Give others compliments and be positive about others
7. Stand up for myself and defend myself against people who are trying to use me/take advantage.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I won't go to the concert today because the wheather isn't great. But what I have done today was:

1. Sent an email to a girl I met yesterday
2. Sent another one to a guy from yesterday. We had spoken about maybe organizing a little sight seeing tour for the group since lots of them are new in town.

Now I have nothing on until Wednesday.


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

Something that really helped me was going to a summer school, I had to in order to get an easier access into Newcastle Uni. I moved out, by myself, to some halls in Newcastle, it was just me on my own... I was scared at first but I had to ask to get around, and generally experience on my own... on the social side, I naturally asked to go out for lunch with people, and went out on night outs... I got to know around 30 people through 4 days of this.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

eddyr said:


> Something that really helped me was going to a summer school, I had to in order to get an easier access into Newcastle Uni. I moved out, by myself, to some halls in Newcastle, it was just me on my own... I was scared at first but I had to ask to get around, and generally experience on my own... on the social side, I naturally asked to go out for lunch with people, and went out on night outs... I got to know around 30 people through 4 days of this.


It's really good when you put youself through a little crash course like that


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

Lisa said:


> It's really good when you put youself through a little crash course like that


 God yeah usually i'd avoid that situation but I had nothing to worry about.


----------



## ray910731170 (Aug 4, 2011)

1. Volunteer work - First time I was too fear to show up, I signed up, drove
to the parking lot and panicked. So I started the engine and went 
back home. It took me another 6 years to sign up for another volunteer work
again. This time I didn't panicked. There were awkward moments but I
shrugged it off 
2. Learned from others - Observed how others interact with strangers
3. Visit a friendly city - People are cold in big cities, if you live in one I suggest you
plan your next vacation in one of those friendly towns. My job brought me to many of these friend
places
4. Self help books - left no stones unturned, I read every single self help book I could get my hands
on. Tired of reading? You can listen to audio books.


----------



## ray910731170 (Aug 4, 2011)

One more quote

_"80 percent of success is just showing up" - Woody Allen
:clap
_


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

'everyday' things that i actually do:

1. go to SA meets. even if i dont talk at least it's good to be surrounded by other humans once in a while.
2. make phone calls when they need to be made. no chickening out.
3. make sure i text my SA friend once a week if he doesn't catch me first. that doesn't just help sa, it also helps me learn how to build normal relationships with people.
4. living alone in a new country. no support from anyone means setting up utilities, paying bills, buying my own groceries, asking lots of questions, etc. once again not good for only SA but for independence and becoming responsible as well.
5. self-help books. right now i am reading 'the introvert advantage'. i have a really short attention span and have trouble reading at home, but i am trying.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I received a nice reply from the girl I emailed yesterday and the guy got back to me, too.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Emailed a therapist I found online regarding if they have available spots for counselling=)


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I had a bad day. I went to my Badminton class and somehow things went pear shaped. I left early. I didnt suffer from SA at all I was just pissed off with someone.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Went cycling and now I don't really have anything on. I will go to a concert tomorrow.

Edit ADD: The woman I was going to go to the concert with just cancelled. Argh!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Had a meeting at University about my thesis yesterday. It went really well.

I also went to my Aerobics class yesterday evening. I felt weak and tired though didn't have much interaction with others.

Tonight I went to a new sports class. Met lots of new people. The trainer suggested we all go for drinks some time soon to get to know each other. Good idea. I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Went to yet another Aerobics class  I do 3 of them per week now. There were about 10 women there but everyone kept to themselves so not much chatting. I notice that is quite often the case. People don't really talk that much to each other. Hopefully that'll change. Afterall that's the mission here :yes

So now I have nothing on for the whole weekend but I will meet up with my new social group next weekend. Also going to the next Aerobics class on Monday evening.


----------



## bson1257 (Jun 20, 2011)

only thing I can do is workout. Once I get in shape my SA will disappear.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice job on being active and forcing yourself to slowly overcome social situations Lisa. I haven't even done that yet. Same to everyone else. 

I still have yet to actually do this. As of right now I'm soley focusing on getting a job as a start. That way I'll have some inner stability and contentment and that might help how I appear to others. Then I can focus on interaction and build from there.


----------



## Paulin (Jul 4, 2010)

ok, some of the things i,ve done this holiday
- worked (via employemt agency - there are lots of jobs to do and you don't have to do a sollicitation) 
- went on a group holiday with people i didnt knew
- took classes in bellydancing and painting 
- applied for volontarywork (starts thursday)
- applied for introtraining at a student sportsclub. 
- read books again (like it + gives something to talk about)
- moved out, to studentappartementthing (in theory, most of the time I am in my parents house. Iam scared to meet the others)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I get out of the house as much as possible and keep myself busy. The less time I have to sit around and think, the better.


----------



## Use Your Illusion (Apr 10, 2008)

In the last week I have...

Attended my best friend's wedding. Turned into a 12 hour day with the ceremony, dinner, party etc.

Mostly avoided but was still around for some of my brother's girlfriend's baby shower.

Went to the cinema with a couple of friends.

Tomorrow I will be attending a concert, even though the person I had intended to go with has cancelled on me. I have been to a few shows the past couple of years but this will be the first time I go alone.

Also I have just generally been more comfortable with texting people and such.

Actually can't wait until tomorrow is over so I can have a little time to do nothing at all.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Tomorrow I will go to a party. And then on Sunday I will go to a brunch. Yes!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

bson1257 said:


> only thing I can do is workout. Once I get in shape my SA will disappear.


I take martial arts classes. That kind of thing is great for confidence issues.

What do you do? How much/ how often etc.?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

MojoCrunch said:


> Nice job on being active and forcing yourself to slowly overcome social situations Lisa. I haven't even done that yet. Same to everyone else.
> 
> I still have yet to actually do this. As of right now I'm soley focusing on getting a job as a start. That way I'll have some inner stability and contentment and that might help how I appear to others. Then I can focus on interaction and build from there.


How is that job hunting thing going? Have you found something yet?


----------



## Freeman Lowell (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, this is the best thread in here! THIS is how it's done.

Lisa, you're doing awesome! You're taking ACTION. That's the key.

Here's something I do to overcome SA:

Before a party or event or whatever, I laugh hysterically for 1 minute 30 seconds. I learned this from Loretta LaRoche on one of her PBS specials. When you force yourself to laugh (and I do mean HYSTERICALLY) for a full 90 seconds it loosens you up like having a shot of tequila.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

In general I try to:

Respond with hello or other things like that when people talk to me and say thank you, have a good day, etc.

I go to lots of different stores, even ones I feel embarrassed going into sometimes.

Talk to people online and post things. I've gotten better at it.



Something I did today was return something to the store that I felt embarrassed about buying :afr


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

After some major dental treatment I wasn't allowed to do any sports for a few weeks. That slowed down my social progress a lot. But today I go the all clear so I will go back to sports classes on Thursday and Friday. Hopefully I can still keep up.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Great idea for a thread. ^^

Recent activities:

- Working as an intern this summer has helped me be financially independent for the majority of it and has gotten me acclimated to be around different types of people (read: older professionals in my field). You should be able to meet a ton of folks working in your own interest/career-related field.

- Exercising/lifting everyday: Working out has not only become a daily routine, but it's given me the confidence the go into the gym and get to work. I've become a lot less worried of what others are doing in there, and I'm learning something new at the same time.

- Opening myself up to talk to strangers: It's not become automatic just yet, but lately I've been pushing to share a word or few with a couple new people everyday.

- Pushing myself to make phone calls, especially when they're crucial.

That's all for now I guess.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

* I'm taking a stress management class at the local community college. I need the outside incentive to work on my breathing, meditation, and other exercises to become more stress-resistant.

* I'm a regular visitor to the Starbucks near where I live, where I read, go online, or occasionally meet with a friend or acquaintance. I've become so comfortable there that I sometimes just go up to people who look like they're doing college homework and ask them about it. Some of them find it weird, but mostly they're nice and we chat a bit. If I see that they're doing math, I offer to help them in their math assignments, telling them that I used to teach high school math. Some have taken me up on the offer. I find that especially rewarding.


----------



## davidigm (Jun 13, 2011)

Things I do:
-Talk louder 
-Try to look at people in the eye (extremely hard)
-Going to the gym, when I can't go I start feeling even more depressed.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Great idea for a thread!

Recently the main thing I've been doing to get over my SA is to not cancel plans with people unless there is a legit reason. I don't tend to make too many plans but when I have them I have been making sure I don't back out of them.

This past weekend I went out of town for a wedding and had to share a room with a few other people. I danced (supposedly, I was a little intoxicated), talked with a couple people I had never met, and hung out with everyone at breakfast the next morning. That afternoon I was invited to go to the state fair (a pretty big deal in MN) with a few of those people so even though I hate crowds I decided to go. I was planning to leave early but I pushed myself to stay as long as everyone else did.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Went back to my classes on Thursday and Friday. It was ok. One thing I notice is that people don't really get to know each other on those courses. They say hi but not much else.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

1. Stop thinking about it.
2. Stay busy.
3. Push my limits and step out of my comfort zone.
4. Try to associate with people I want to be like.
5. Remove things that bring me down.


----------



## Solitaryexjdub (Sep 4, 2011)

This is a really small step forward and it may sound silly, but here's what I did today that worked. I usually feel very self-conscious on my drive to work when I'm stopped at a red light and feel like adjacent drivers are staring at me, even though I know it's not the case in reality. So today it popped into my mind to imagine that I was just radiating love vibes to all the drivers and pedestrians around me and that when the vibes reached them, their expressions changed to one of surprise and pleasure. I also tried to remember that everyone makes mistakes and we're all just riding on this planet together just trying to survive. Somehow, these thoughts made me forget my self-conscious feelings, and I actually felt pretty good the rest of the day, even though I didn't consciously continue this once I arrived at my job. It must have something to do with suspending hyper-vigilance re gauging negative reactions and focusing on something else. Imagining sending out love vibes and people's positive reactions to them worked for me today. I'll try it again tomorrow and again the next day (if I can remember to keep it up). I'll post again after a while and let you know if this technique results in an appreciable improvement in my SA.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Working out
2. Listening to Eminem (I can relate)
3. Listening to an mp3 that is supposed to help
4. Taking some pills


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

This thread made me realize I don't actually do anything to overcome SA. However, I am planning to:
1. Start a medication and maybe a theraphy.
2. Start listening to audio tapes Overcoming Social Anxiety again.
3. Start bellydancing again.
4. Find a job.
5. Smile more and be more positive in general.


----------



## Lets Beat Social Anxiety (Jul 12, 2010)

I've beaten S.A.D. (have come back here to help peeps) and found that whatever it is you do to overcome it, must be done every day. For example, don't go to the shops just once, you gotta go every day. Why?

Because if you go infrequently, your subconscious won't get enough chances to see that going to the shops is harmless to you. Social anxiety disorder is a subconscious problem and the subconscious needs regular chances to realize the truth - that 99.99% of people are NOT a threat to you in any way.

This kind of exposure is sooo hard to start with, but I promise it only discomforts you, it doesn't kill ya. And the first day is always the hardest, everything's easier (not easy but easier) from then on. Within about 10-14 days of daily action, whatever it is that you do will feel fairly normal. The subconscious adapts to feeling comfortable quite quick when you give it the chance to.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Went to a meeting at my University today. I messed up a couple of times but all in all it was ok.

Then I went out to a bar with a few people I hadn't met before. There was a sticky situation with some girl getting rude with me. I brushed her off and that shut her up.

Got home and read the post by 'Lets Beat Social Anxiety' in this thread and thought I should sign up for more social get togethers. There is something going on on Saturday evening. It is being organized by some guy I was friendly with at a recent get together. I then saw that he had actually sent me an email inviting me to that event. I felt really happy  It is so nice when people think of you! So I will go there on Saturday.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Went to my sports classes on Thursday and Friday. I do learn some stuff there. In the very least those courses have been good for watching others' social skills. Next week will be the last time for each course. I have already signed up for a new course that begins in October.

Tonight I will meet up with a bunch of people I don't really know. I feel more nervous than I usually do.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

So I met up again with my social group tonight. It was ok but it isn't easy. I need a lot more practice. I will probably go to some meeting next week. Just to get into the habit. It is hard.

Edit. ADD: My head is spinning actually. It is so hard. I will keep at it but still. OMG.


----------



## Balloons (Mar 25, 2011)

I just try to run into the situations that make me anxious before i even have a chance to think about it.

Sometimes I'll just play happy music in the car loud and force myself to sing it on the way to somewhere I'm anxious about.

Say what I'm thinking and try not to hold stuff in. Once you get a good response the anxiety fades.

Forcing myself to go to class and speak up and what not is the best thing you can do. It helped me sooooo much. The first day of class last semester i basically had a panic attack now my anxiety in school and in general is so much better. I have a group of friends i talk to in each class on break.

Dont isolate!


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Smiling more and making more eye contact
Say hello in a loud voice
Taking initiative


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

some of the things i have done to overcome my depression/anxiety along with meds is to try and stop putting people on a pedestal, i have found that reduces the anxiety of being around people and in certain social situations, the key is to stop feeling inferior to other people and being happy with yourself and your accomplishments and figuring out that there alot of people that are more flawed than yourself, i think that has helped me in my struggle with anxiety


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I will meet up with some people for a Sunday afternoon stroll at the local market tomorrow.

I definitely want to stick to the plan of meeting up with people at least once a week.

I also signed up for a new Badminton class. It will start in late October. Can't wait for that


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Working out, running, and FORCING myself to say things even when I initially think I have nothing interesting to say.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

So I met up wtih a woman I didn't know and went to the market. It was ok although we had very little in common. All in all a boring day.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I have decided to go to a party on Saturday. Hopefully somethiing else will come up for Friday. I am getting to the point where I find it strange to sit at home for an entire evening. LOL


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Lisa said:


> I have decided to go to a party on Saturday. Hopefully somethiing else will come up for Friday. *I am getting to the point where I find it strange to sit at home for an entire evening*. LOL


That's a great thing to read.

This thread is very inspirational for me to read.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

a pers0n said:


> That's a great thing to read.
> 
> This thread is very inspirational for me to read.




Post the things you do in here if you like.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

wow you guys, what a great thread!!! I love that these are actual things I can DO.. not like the lame advice I always get like "think positively" or "take up a hobby". When people say that stuff I actually get ticked off because I feel like it's a way to blow me off. Anyway I love these suggestions and am going to bookmark it so I can come back later.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Was at University the past few days. Some course I have to do before the new semester starts. It was nice actually.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

So I did nothing yesterday but I did go to that party tonight. It was good.  Met lots of new people and chatted. One girl told me that she was having a party soon and asked me for my email address so she could invite me. I don't know if she will email but it was so nice to be asked.

Things are really looking up now. I will stick to my little regime of going out at least once a week.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

that's great, Lisa!


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

Just to stay out around people for as long as possible, to get used to the energy. 

Pump myself up mentally in the morning, with music, or some meditation. 

And I guess... to try and resist those natural impulses to avoid most people and try to push the boundaries a bit, in whatever way I can.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am beginning to get used to this. :b

I have nothing going on for this weekend which is a bit of a bummer. Next week though I have two things I will do and the week after that my new exercise classes will start.

Is anyone still following this thread?


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am 

I am having dinner with an acquaintance this weekend. Will also be working out of course. I'm thinking of joining a spin class but I'm nervous!


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

My b/f is a music teacher, and I'm aiming to become a pro at piano and guitar so I can have a band and perform on stage! Want to take singing lessons soon too, which I think will really help me find my voice (I'm practicing at home, but want to get an actual teacher). Going to karaoke on friday too, and I'm doing so without any booze involved so it will be just me and my nerves.

Doing little things every day to put myself out there. I moved my computer out into the main room where my b/fs students come through and I'm basically the door greeter. Making small talk and basic pleasantries is a big step for me.

Just offered to make tea for a student while they wait  go me!


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i like to cook when i accidentally cut or burn myself


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

panzimar said:


> My b/f is a music teacher, and I'm aiming to become a pro at piano and guitar so I can have a band and perform on stage! Want to take singing lessons soon too, which I think will really help me find my voice (I'm practicing at home, but want to get an actual teacher). Going to karaoke on friday too, and I'm doing so without any booze involved so it will be just me and my nerves.
> 
> Doing little things every day to put myself out there. I moved my computer out into the main room where my b/fs students come through and I'm basically the door greeter. *Making small talk and basic pleasantries is a big step for me.*
> 
> Just offered to make tea for a student while they wait  go me!


You will get so much practice that in the end you will not even notice you are doing it


----------



## Sandile84 (May 4, 2011)

Since July this year I made it my mission to one day soon speak in public like normal people do. I joined 2 toastmasters clubs in July this year and I have done 6 speeches so far.

The first step is always the hardest but now I can do a speech in front of people. My heart still pounds like it will come out of my chest though whenever I'm about to do my speech, but over the past few weeks I've learned two things. The first thing is that my heart will always pound before I'm about to do a speech and I will always be extremely nervous and so it is best to accept that and try not to let it stop you. The second thing is that I can control my nervousness so that other people don't see it, so even though I become extremely nervous doing a speech, I am learning to control it so that other people don't notice my nervousness.

I am a member of a youth organization and have some ideas about political issues. Last week I took a big step and raised my hand to tell everyone about my idea. I was nervous but I told them anyway and I was proud of myself. The youth organization meeting is every Tuesday so I will attend those meeting regularly and speak regularly too so that I can get used to speaking in front of people.

I will also attend a toastmasters meeting on Wednesday, I am not sure if I will do a speech as I have not prepared yet. But I will make an announcement so that I can be able to speak in front of people.

I am not afraid at all, and I mean not at all, to speak to someone or a stranger over the phone. I am not anxious about going to a busy mall. I am only nervous around social situations and public speaking, everything else I am not afraid of.

I will post my experiences here and hopefully inspire people to take a step forward in beating SAD.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

hey I've been curious about toastmasters for a while. what on earth do you speak about??


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Something came to my mind recently - whenever i am about to do a speech, i must remember that the people watching my speech are not sitting there, nervous and freaking out. so why should i be? 

Easier said than done, no doubt. But it helps! They're not going to be tossing and turning in bed that night, thinking about my ****ing presentation. So why should I give it a second thought?


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

rymo said:


> Working out, running, and FORCING myself to say things even when I initially think I have nothing interesting to say.


Running helps me too. though i get anxiety before almost every run in public, so sometimes that gets the best of me.


----------



## Sandile84 (May 4, 2011)

cher35 said:


> hey I've been curious about toastmasters for a while. what on earth do you speak about??


You can speak about anything except for religion, politics and graphic sex. My first speech I did a speech about myself, second speech was about my where I grew up. My third speech was about being thankful for what you have. You can talk about almost anything.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

that sounds terrifying!


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Feel at least elated about what I'm doing
Not comparing to what others are doing
Trying not to get stuck in a negative mood
Positive and care about myself even in my sad loner moments
Not abuse drugs or alcohol. (emphasis on abuse)
Stay away from negative, or anxiety triggering types of people

Hope for the best lol


----------



## brihg6 (Oct 9, 2011)

Today, I walked the quickest way to my class instead of the route I usually take that avoids the crowds. At the library, I walked straight up to a computer in the middle of the room to get my work done. I didn't even try to map out a computer that was farthest in the back  Small steps at a time.


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

brihg6 - I don't know you but I am so proud of you. I do little things like that all the time. Like taking the back entrance at work so I don't have to say hello to the receptionist. It helps me to remember that no one else cares what I'm doing and most likely are not watching me.
Keep it up, you're doing a great job.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I just try to interact with people as much as possible. Whether it's at work, going out, christ even the internet. I'm a workaholic also and that gets rid of a lot of my pissed off energy and makes me feel pretty good. Work hard play hard beat it for me.


----------



## Sandile84 (May 4, 2011)

Today I was at a toastmasters meeting. I didn't do a speech but I did run a session whereby I had to give people topics to speak about. Before I could do that, as a member of the club I had to (like every member there) stand up and briefly introduce myself and say a thing or two. I wanted to say something but I was nervous. Sometimes when I'm nervous I get to either speak too fast or just laugh and smile like an idiot. I did exactly that and for that I am very disappointed with myself. It was a good toastmasters meeting, I made lots of mistakes which I will learn from.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I feel terrible. I don't know why because I have actually had quite a successful week so far.

1. Spoke to someone at the University. It was a pretty important conversation and it went ok.
2. Some girl at my University *****ed at me. Some other girl who sat at the same table didn't say anything. I called her in the afternoon and started a chat about that *****y girl. She said she was glad I called her and told me how she gets *****ed at by that girl, too. I don't usually reach out like that. I am glad I called her. 
3. I threw a little party last night. It wasn't the greatest party of all time but it was ok. First time ever I have done something like that.

So why do I feel so low?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

1. greet strangers
2. seeing a therapist
3. push myself to get out there
4. try to change my negative thinking patterns
5. work out at the gym
6. go to college


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

After a few horrible days (OMG ) I have had a good day today. Met up with a few people and got home feeling _very relaxed._ 

Next week my two new exercise classes will start and if I get round to it I will meet up with new people for drinks on Thursday.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

1. Joining a few uni clubs. The main activity of one of them is networking conferencing. Basically you go to a conference/dinner and meet with local business owners and other students. Also a big case competition where you have a few hours to interpret and analyze a case and then present it infront of a crowd.
Second club is basically joining an international intership. Although I won't be doing this right now, I'll be helping people who will. It's a job you need to apply for..and I have my app past the deadline so I'm not so sure about this.
Both fu*king scary though.

2. Just a random brunch today at uni for about 10 people. Havent met anyone of them, but I'm heading out in about 30 min for it.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

1) I actually have to go help someone in one of my classes with some homework who just invited me to lunch.

2) Trying to wear my headphones less and less (or even have them hanging from my neck), even though I enjoy my music...just to feel more social. I actually find people talk to me more without them on.

3) Try to talk to people in my program/people from other classes more.


----------



## Wrexx (Apr 8, 2010)

I sat at the front of my math class today!


----------



## Sandile84 (May 4, 2011)

Today I was at a community youth meeting and there were about 20 of us. There were a lot of discussions and there were a lot of people raising issues and making suggestions and I decided to say a thing or two. I was extremely nervous when it was my turn to talk but I talked, I said what I wanted to say for about 5 minutes. I was nervous and anxious all that time but I am glad I did what I did. I have realized that I will always be nervous, it's all about trying to control your emotions so that you don't show your nervousness. I am going to deliver a short speech to students tomorrow night, I hope it will be ok and I won't be extremely nervous.


----------

